# Book on Growing grapes and making wine!



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2009)

For those of you who dont have bachelors degrees in horticulture or viniculture here is a great book even with demonstrative pictures that I have just read front to back and it really gives someone like me who usually doesnt take to much in through reading as Im a hands on guy but this book really gives the no nothing guy a true glimpse of hope. I did not read this book so that I can do it as my yard just doesnt warrant grape growing but instead read it so that I could offer a little more help on these wine forums and to see if its worthy to suggest to some of you considering growing grapes, IT IS! I implore any of you that are thinking about growing grapes on your land to read this book as it goes over just about anything you will need to know. This book covers from growing the grapes right to bottling and sulfites complete. Check out the link below!

http://www.winemakinganswers.com/ebook/


----------



## troton (Oct 15, 2009)

Did you get the ebook or is there a hardcovered version. I do a little better with a book, I don't like to read on the computer too much. I am bit old fashioned. But it sounds like a good book.


----------

